# Haunted Trail Ideas?



## aintskeered (Sep 21, 2004)

Found this link to be helpful.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=2294&SearchTerms=haunted,trail

Any other ideas would be appreciated. THANKS!


----------



## internal virus (Sep 1, 2004)

Haunted trails always seemed harder to do to me, although I have never done one, I do have some Ideas. You may want to keep a steady theame throughout the haunt, and think to any horror film that had to do with the outdoors. Some good examples are the village, if it is in the woods, or any "creature in the woods" movie. A good way to come up with original ideas, however, would be to brainstorm a list of things that scare people. You could also look at some one elses haunt.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Have someone dressed like a hunter, day-glo orange hat and vest, phoney rifle, and he's apologising for being out hunting in the dark but "something" un-named is stalking people in the woods, some creature!
then he looks passed the audience, expresses sheer fear on his face, turns and runs away.
The audience turns and it's adult Bambi gone mad and supernatural looking for the guy who shot "My Mommy!"
Of course Bambi needs a much bigger gun than the hunter has and her own orange hat to be "legal".


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Check out my previous post from a year or so, go under search for Haunted woods ideas or haunted trail ideas; it will be posted by peeweepinson. Forum gave me lots of ideas: we did ours based on different movies themes, we created "sites" that groups would walk to or through, however you want to create it. Our sites were set along a wooded trail, some on the side of the road, some a little deep into the woods. Lighting was a tricky part as we were not near any type of electricity, we solved that with battery operated lanterns and battery operated strobes. Hey, I'm editing this, just reread posts where my previous post was mentioned. Some things we did was hang "Blair Witch" signs all along the trail, had a wolfman in a wooded area, a large cemetary with coffins, tombs, etc. with things lurking everywhere, a row of scarecrows along the walk and one came alive, a barbq cook out where what was on the grill went well with our hideous cook, a site with evil children dressed in old timey clothes...the ideas can come from anywhere and you can do anything, creating props as you decide and work.


----------



## fastold (Feb 2, 2005)

Hello im new here but I have alot of ideas in my head. I have always wanted to go to a haunted trail but sadly there are none around where I live anyways I think if you have a good amount of trees at your haunted trail you should put something that flys across the trail from one tree to a other tree like a flying crank ghost or big vampire bat along those lines. Its just a suggestion I thought throw some ideas around.


----------



## Moonsister (Jul 11, 2003)

Might want to try a flying glowing alien ship.

Moonsister


----------



## Moonsister (Jul 11, 2003)

*Aliens?*

What about trying some glowing flying alien ship(s)?

Moonsister


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

How about making a paper-mache tree and pretend as if it's going to fall on somebody?
This might work real well on a windy October night.
Some cracking tree sounds defects would be frosting on the cake, now wouldn't it?


----------



## Demonic Dante (Feb 5, 2005)

i have 3 go clowns with party poppers silly string beach balls pool noodles or a jason one victims a few jasons blood and of course werewolfs with the right people it can go a long way


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

I would use sound. Get as many boom boxes as you an and set them a good distance from the path on both sides. Owls, things growling, wolves and the occasional scream or two would set the mood. There are some great sound mixing programs you can down load free trials from on the net. Sorry I don't remember any of them. It's real easy to get some waves from the net and mix them on your own CDs. Remember, LESS IS MORE. Don't overdo the effects. I've done this and ended up with lots of noise and little scare.

The effect you would get is a 3D sound scape. And because your in the woods you won't need to set all the boom boxes as loud as they can go. The further away from the path on each side you can get them the better the effect.


----------

